# My Frog Tank



## Horsy (Jun 1, 2007)

A couple of people have asked to see my tank so here it is. It has water about 2 inches deep with feeder fish and 3 shrimp. Since I've put the fish in, my frog's been in and out having a chase around and I think he ate one yesterday as he looks a little bit fatter. Anyway, there are a few branches and fake plants for him to climb on. Quite a few rocks, a water heater and filter with a sprinkler system that shots water up in an arch. I've seen the fish playing in this aswell as the frog sitting next to it on a branch. There's a floating piece of driftwood in the water aswell but the shrimp use it more than the frog. Photos;






View from top





The land area





The little fountain ^^

It's nothing fancy but he seems to enjoy it.


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2007)

What a lucky frog! I bet he's having a great time in there!


----------



## Horsy (Jun 1, 2007)

=D Thanks. I do my best for the little guy. Thinking about getting one or two more as he's so little and all alone in the tank.


----------

